
Introduction to Bioinformatics - Anon84
http://arxiv.org/abs/0911.4230
======
bismuth
Interesting. A table of contents and an index in the book would have helped
though.

~~~
mbreese
I also could have done without the official "BIOINFORMATICS POLICY OF INDIA"
section...

